# Nearly had it!



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Frothing my milk this morning, got a nice 'standing wave' going on, but ultimately still resulted in milk and foam!

I now have a fairly passable cappuccino, must do better!

Tips welcome


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look on Youtube for tips - much easier to see it done in action rather than read but sounds like you're introducing too much air - hence the foam rather than micro bubbles. You'll know when you've produced the latter as it will take on a velvety sheen when the light catches it and you won't see any bubbles in it but it will be slightly more viscous than the raw milk. If you increase the volume too much, it won't pour properly and mix with the espresso - just float straightaway on the surface when you begin to pour.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Use water with just a one drop of washing up liquid in to practice on. Ala the link below , their machine will steam LOT faster than yours but the theory is the same. If you want to practice pouring latte art with it , then put a little soy sauce in a cup and use the water .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Water, washing-up liquid and Soy sauce.... Reminds me of my last Costa


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Water, washing-up liquid and Soy sauce.... Reminds me of my last Costa


Boom boom ! It's like Dustin Gee never died


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Had to look up Dustin Gee to get the reference... I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Could have been worse. Could have said les dennis......


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Frothing my milk this morning, got a nice 'standing wave' going on, but ultimately still resulted in milk and foam!
> 
> I now have a fairly passable cappuccino, must do better!
> 
> Tips welcome


You have a gaggia classic right? I lifted a really good tip from someone on here that massively improved my milk. When you flick the steam switch aim to start steaming after 30 seconds, I generally purge the wand after 25 and start steaming at 30. That way you will have plenty of steam pressure as the boiler stays on throughout. Before I did this I always struggled to steam milk and got results that you have described. If you get the technique right and time it right you can spin the milk properly so all the foam is properly incorporated and you end up with nice silky microfoam. Check out the video thread, I think someone posted a video recently and that might help too.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks c_squared I will try that!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

No problem, hope it helps.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I still need to work on it but definitely got more steam doing it that way. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Another little tip is to remove the outer plastic sheath of the wand and just use the pointy plastic bit, you get more control and tighter foam


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

If you love to watch your friendly, neighbourhood Barista at work as I do then you'll see that they hold the jug at a fairly sharp angle to the steam wand. I tried this on a friend's machine and what it does is create a whirlpool effect which steams the milk and mixes it with very little foam created.

Again if you watch your friendly neighbourhood Barista, they sometimes make a Capuccino and a Latte at the same time by using a large spoon to either hold back the foam or let some of it into the cup depending on what is needed.


----------

